# Shop hoist



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I would like to get somthing I could use to lift mowers off the ground so they would be easier to work on. Right now most of my work on mowers is done on my knees. Howver I am getting to old to keep that up. When I get my new shop built I will have room for a regular Table lift to put the equipment up on. My current shop is not arranged right to use one of these lifts.
Has anyone ever used a modified ATV lift for putting mowers on? Anyone have any suggestions for a lift that doesn't take up much space?

Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

If I had the room I would use an ATV lift. (Rate it at least around 1,000 lbs or so.) Also would be a hydraulic one. I also believe some of these when not in use, you can lay up against the wall out of the way. Normally for smaller stuff, push mowers, small snow blowers, leaf blowers, weed eaters, (Whatever I can lift) I just take a workmate, and a piece of plywood with a ridge bolted to the workmate. (So nothing rolls off) When I'm done with it I lay the plywood against the wall and fold up the workmate. Back to more room. Also with my setup, I can work on the carb and such while sitting in a rolling desk chair. As far as the bigger stuff goes, I just use a little 4 wheel mechanics cart with seat. Stroll around on it, do Carb work and such. As far as blades and belts go, well got me there.... still down on the knees, but on a rubber mat. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

this is the lift i use you can remove the side platforms to use with push mowers motorbike etc or add the side platforms for ride-ons atvs etc this is air or foot pump to operate the lift


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Take a look at this website www.handyindustries.com, I've been using one of these since 1993 works great


----------

